# What makeup items do you collect?



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2008)

What do you like to collect in the makeup world?

I collect Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks as well as Fliudlines and Paintpots.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

MAC lipstick, paintpots  (all but 2 now), fluidlines, lipglass, Brushes, lip pencils
BB shimmerbricks 

I think I must collect everything since I have everything in abundance


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 16, 2008)

recently got into MSF's...also of course MAC shadows, and just about any type of blushes


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 16, 2008)

Blushes. Not to have every one in every brand I'm interested in. I just am drawn to them more than other types of makeup and have a lot of them.


----------



## macosophy (Dec 16, 2008)

anything that's limited edition and that catches my eye. even if the product doesn't impress me all that much, if it's limited edition, i feel like i have to have it! also shadesticks.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2008)

Pigments, I think they're value for money, some gorgeous colours and very versatile.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 16, 2008)

I am an MSF collector (I have them all) and I love to collect MAC eye shadows both LE and regular.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 16, 2008)

Cute compacts. I don't care if it's foundation, blush, beauty powder, bronzer...if it's cute, I MUST have it.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 16, 2008)

blushes...i just love em!


----------



## Iffath (Dec 16, 2008)

MAC pigments...
MAC eyeshadows, 
because the colors are so beautiful...lots of shades, textures, veluxe pearl, frost, etc. 
MAC brushes, 
Other makeup brushes,
Maybelline moisture whip/moisture extreme lipsticks, because they make my lips soft and moisturize my lips.


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 16, 2008)

cute or LE compacts


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing. It causes too much pressure and unnecessary spending.


----------



## TDoll (Dec 16, 2008)

Paints, Paint Pots, and eye shadows


----------



## sweetie0716 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a piggie whore! I NEED them all!


----------



## intermission (Dec 16, 2008)

ALL of LUSH's "fresh face masks"... (nnnow all used up)

OPI and Milani nail polishes

Lush bath bombs


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 16, 2008)

MAC eyeshadows, pigments, and blushes. I'm in the process of trying to collect pigments since all of the colors are gorgeous and trying to collect some blushes and quads and trios.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 17, 2008)

Eyeshadows (pigments), lipglosses


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Nothing. It causes too much pressure and unnecessary spending._

 
Me too


----------



## stickles (Dec 17, 2008)

When I first got into MAC it was all about lipglass, but after having so many I now know which ones look good and which ones I can live without, so that one has fallen by the wayside...

Lately it's been cream shadows, so that includes MAC paint pots and fluidlines, but also Shiseido hydropowder, Shiseido Maquillage Watery Clash eyes, Shu Uemura Cream Shadow, Beaute de Kose Eye Fantasist, Ettusais liquid eye color, Bobbi Brown long wear cream shadow, and my favorite of the moment - Benefit creaseless cream shadows.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 17, 2008)

Definately paint pots, I NEED NICE VICE!!!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought I was the only one that collected crap!! ahaha I collect MAC blushes..I can't even stand to buy them in the pan form!! I like the packaging for some reason...<incredulous at self> LOL


----------



## kariii (Dec 17, 2008)

eyeshadows and lipsticks


----------



## GRISELLEROSARIO (Dec 17, 2008)

I Collect Mac Displayers Or Any Brand Brushes..addict To It! Yeah


----------



## User49 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I have more pigments than anything else. And as they bring out lots of limited edition ones it keeps me busy! But I'm also a sucker for packaging so if mac bring out anything different I want it (like the lure collection, moonbathe collection, neo sci fi collection ect ect)... 

I also collect the mac post cards and any mac related book I can get my hands on at work! 

But i do have a lot of eyeshadows and lipsticks too! But piggies are my favorite thing! :0)


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 17, 2008)

mac eyeshadows .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I can't stop until I own all of them...


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 17, 2008)

DEF MAC shadows, paint pots & brushes i also collect NARS blushes


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Pigments.. must have all piggies..


----------



## kittykit (Dec 17, 2008)

Eye shadows, eyeliners and blushes


----------



## sayah (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to say blushes and e/s. You can never have to many blushes.


----------



## tigerli17 (Dec 17, 2008)

It was eyeshadows in the beginning but now it's pigments - especially, it seems, the vials as thats what I seem to have most of. I didn't think I had an addictive personality till I got caught onto MAC. Now it feels like I want everything I can get my hands on!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess i'm boring because i don't really collect an item, i just buy what i like. But i have a feeling that i might get into the habbit of collecting msf's.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie0716* 

 
_I'm a piggie whore! I NEED them all!_

 
_What she said!_

Tee! Hee! Hee!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Dec 17, 2008)

MAC brushes, eyeshadows and pigments XD


----------



## fingie (Dec 17, 2008)

Pigments. I rarely even use shadows anymore, except for like...Carbon/Black Tied and thats only because my Dark Soul piggie hasn't arrived yet from a swap ;P


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't really collect a particular item. I buy eyeshadows, pigments, or lip products that I like. I guess the only thing I come close to collecting are the amplified lipsticks from MAC, that's because I love the texture and the colours are so saturated


----------



## emeraldjewels (Dec 17, 2008)

I collect everything at different times, i'll see a youtube video on paint pots and I go mad buying as many as I can get my hands on, then the next week i'll read a blog or something and jump ship, going crazy for whatever the product is. 

To sum it up, I would say I collect makeup! lol!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Nothing. It causes too much pressure and unnecessary spending._

 




I used to be into "collecting" solely for the sake of being able to say I had all of this or that, and that's what I think about collecting.
Soooo, I don't collect anything really. I have a ton of eyeshadows, but I don't consider myself collecting them. I buy what I like, and I use everything I buy.
No pressure, and I'm happy.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't _collect_ anything.  I have a predilection for particular types of beauty products like blushes and eye shadows.  But I just buy what I like.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 18, 2008)

MAC piggies & MSFs and OPI nailpolish...  

Although, I feel "collect" is a strong word to use here - the preciouses must all belong to me, but I use them!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 18, 2008)

MAC Pigments. Not that I'm a "collector" who wants them all ('cus that's pretty much impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I looove pigments and buy quite a lot


----------



## cetati (Dec 18, 2008)

I only got really into make up this September and so far I don't think I collect anything so much as have a preference to certain things... I end up buying blushes and highlighting powders a ton. So far...

NARS Orgasm
MAC Dollymix
Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Pink Raspberry
Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Blushed Rose
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks:
- Rose
- Copper Diamond
- Peony
- Brownie
- Bronze
MAC Petticoat
Smashbox Soft Lights in Tint

And I love them ALL.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not a collector, or maybe I am but without realising it.

But I buy ALOT of lipsticks.  MAC ones, I have nearly 100.  I cant resist them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have to make a retraction...I am not a collector either...I just buy everything I like...which happens to be lots of MAC l/s, e/s, blushes, l/g l/l and e/l and I love BB shimmer Bricks and e/s as well. 

So Im not a collector just a MACaholic...because I will B2M a LE container in a heartbeat.


----------



## 2twisted (Dec 18, 2008)

anything orange/coral from mac. even if its the packaging.
I need two of anything thats orange/coral.
Its a good thing I guess that mac doesnt do orange as much as pink.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a ridiculous amount of lipglosses (all brands!) and half, I never wear.  I also have a collection of pigment samples, some of which I've never tried but my FAVORITE are my eyeshadows!!!  I must have close to 100 (if not more) and I've used all of them at least once!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to make a retraction...I am not a collector either...I just buy everything I like...which happens to be lots of MAC l/s, e/s, blushes, l/g l/l and e/l and I love BB shimmer Bricks and e/s as well. 

So Im not a collector just a MACaholic...because I will B2M a LE container in a heartbeat._

 
LOLOL....Very true!  I guess I'm not a collector either cuz LE packaging or anything means absolutely nothing to me!  If I like it, I get it!


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 18, 2008)

MAC eyeshadows


----------



## Divinity (Dec 18, 2008)

shadows and lippies...I'm a color fanatic...


----------



## flymestza (Dec 18, 2008)

Currently I'm obsessed with cream shadows.  I practically have all the Mac paint pots and now I'm jumping on the Shiseido hydro powder bandwagon.  Seriously it's a problem...lol


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 18, 2008)

piiiiigments!!! Eyeshadows and... brushes of course!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't purposely collect anything, but I buy a LOT of eyeshadows. I also love paint pots and have quite many of them (and I want more, LOL!).


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 18, 2008)

I collect... things I like? Which has resulted in me owning 25 shades of fluidline (only lacking dipdown, but who cares? I LOVE my 25 shades), 17 paint pots (some pretty perm ones and all the LE except for String-a-long), and all but one shadestick (which I bloody well want - Gracious me). I have about half the paints, too. Thing is, I use them all. I don't tend to own many browns... Oh, and MSFs. So versatile.

I like having lists of complete shade listings for products. I really love some products, so then I can find out what shades I will love and use. If I like them all, well...


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

mac mineralize shadows and sonic chic blushes


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 18, 2008)

MAC glosses and shadows.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd love to have a collection of nude lippies! There are so many I want that I don't know where to start, gimme them all!


----------



## Scorpdva (Dec 19, 2008)

I definitely buy more lipsticks and glosses more than anythhing else but I am really getting into e/s. Just comes down to things that catch my eye.


----------



## rocking chick (Dec 20, 2008)

MAC MES, MSF & mineralize blushers.


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 20, 2008)

Eyeshadows,quads,trios duos and lipglosses.


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Dec 20, 2008)

NARS Multiples !
Omg, they're such great investments. I have 4 right now but I want more! But right now I have the basics (highlighter, blush, bronzer) but hopefully later I can invest in some more. 

ahh, Love them! and they're so pretty too!


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 26, 2008)

the powder stuff that doesn't go bad.... although i have been known to back up a couple of lipsticks here and there (modern ms x4!!!)


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm a total MAC e/s whore


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 26, 2008)

Pigments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And also, cute compacts.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 26, 2008)

Nail polish


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 26, 2008)

I love lip glosses but I don't buy just for the sake of having it in my "collection." If I buy it, I have to use it or my bf kicks my behind for wasting money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm obsessed with lipglosses and with lipsticks to some extend.. I feel like I need all MAC glosses, and if a color is LE, then I feel like I need 2 of it, just in case I ran out before a re-promote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't buy to make a collection, I just have that "MUST.. HAVE... IT..." feeling with me whenever I see a gloss.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm a gloss-whore.  As for anything else, if it's pretty, I'll buy it!


----------



## cocomia (Dec 28, 2008)

Lipglass/lip balm and blush


----------



## Brittni (Dec 28, 2008)

Glitter liners


----------



## lawrawr (Dec 29, 2008)

Pigments & MSF's
As they'll both last forever!


----------



## heycheri (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm definitely a brush collector. I have SO MANY freaking brushes -- a lot of my money goes towards that, and I really don't want to sit here and actually tally up just how much I've spent on MAC brushes. I think I'd have a heart attack.

But just as an example ... I have TWO 129 Brushes (one for Powder, and one for blush) as well as a SHORT HANDLED 129.
I also own TWO 187 brushes (one for foundation, one for blush cremes or blush powders/bronzers). I know. I'm nuts.

I'm really excited about the new brushes coming out this year!

Also, lately I've been on a blush and lipstick binge. I've got so many eyeshadows (thanks to frequent MAC shopping, and lots of Coastal Scents Palettes as well as Urban Decay palettes), so I've been working on getting into my lipcolors and blush colors more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to try different textures and see how it all works out for me!

False Lashes and eyeliners are also things that I like to stock up on. And definitely paint pots! I wish I could find all of the colors, but they're so hard to get ahold of! Blehhh.


----------



## jsky83 (Dec 29, 2008)

Blushes/highlighters/bronzers. I love anything and everything that gives my skin a beautiful glow. Just recently got my first MSF in Petticoat. I love it so much I could die. haha. Can't wait to get more.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 29, 2008)

MSFs  (I need Pleasureflush!)
Pre-made Quads and palettes
Some LE stuff like Y&Kei, Bendel, CD lipstick, etc...(Looking for the Eddie Izzard for MAC Sexie and Sexier items)


----------



## amber_j (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I don't purposely collect anything..._

 
Me neither. But I love shadesticks and have about 12 of them. I'm finding it really hard to resist buying the neutral shades I don't already have before MAC discontinues them all.


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 29, 2008)

obviously shadows, quads in particular. i always think about it like, oh say i go on vacation some day and i can only pack a limited amount of makeup, i need everything at my convenience so i'm always looking for that one perfect quad that fits my every need. so far, my go-to quad has been the smoking quad from smoke signals. i only have 5 quads but i'm always on the lookout, and i'll always be at least a little interested in buying one.

 compacts, any kind or brand, if i like the compact and it's worth the money, i'll get it. that's honestly about it.


----------



## alka1 (Dec 29, 2008)

MAC Brushes (mostly face brushes) and MSFs


----------



## Poupette (Dec 30, 2008)

Lip balms and glosses. I have a ridicilous amount of them.


----------



## shelavou (Jan 1, 2009)

Eyeshadows


----------



## IndustrialIrene (Jan 3, 2009)

eyeshadows. but i want to start getting some more pigments and blushes.


----------



## eclectic.satire (Jan 24, 2009)

anything LE.


----------



## Jealous.Divine (Jan 27, 2009)

Mainly Eyeshadows. 

And any makeup with cute packaging, I am in love with.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 27, 2009)

bronzers and lipgloss


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I can say I collect MSF's, my current count is 10. I prolly won't have all of then ever but I like to dream about it


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 3, 2009)

anything with special packaging and e/s


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 3, 2009)

It used to be eyeshadows...but I bought my first personal lipstick recently, and now I'm buying them like crazy. I always did smokey eyes, so I had concealer as my lipstick and a clear gloss...now it has all changed. It costs me a whole lot more and it saddens me...in a good way.


----------



## jmarie7481 (Feb 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows and pigments. I have almost every single color available from the MAC stores. Now I need to move on to Pro shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have Naked pigment though...weirdness. I don't know why either~


----------



## cocomia (Mar 1, 2009)

Lipgloss, lip balms, and blush.  

But recently, anything MAC.


----------



## geeko (Mar 2, 2009)

Blushers for me

I have over 100 of them now :x


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 2, 2009)

There are certain products I buy large quantities of, but I only buy what I actually like, does that make sense?  For MAC I love buying nail lacquers and pigments, and I love collecting postcards and promo materials.

In terms of non-MAC makeup, I am a lipgloss whore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I collect Bonne Bell lip smackers (I have around 300), Bonne Bell lip gloss, and a bunch of other brands such a Bath & Body Works Temptations, C.O. Bigelow, VS Lip Rush, Philosophy, L'oreal colourjuice, Maybelline Shiny-licious, Lancome juicy tubes, etc, etc.

Oh!  And I also collect B&BW 2oz. mini lotions


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 3, 2009)

pigments, paintpots, LE products with special packaging


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

I buy what I like.  I dont think I could buy something just for collection purposes and never use it


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

Definately eyeshadows but starting to get into blush more...... but trying to make sure I will actually use what I buy and not just stare at the pot thinking 'preeeeeeety....'


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 3, 2009)

mac eyeshadows. i have 4 full 15 size palettes and i specifically like to collect greens and blues. i recently have gotten into msf's and paint pots.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2009)

pigments!full sized, vials and samples! i've currently got about 60 different pigments! i've also got a thing for lip smackers balms


----------

